# 10th deck this year Ive looked at with same problem



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Thats right....someone decided to paint their deck and now its peelin to all hell...who woulda thought?


What kind of solutions do you guys offer or do you even bother?


Obviously it should have been stained to begin with. But now 90% of the deck paint is gone and the railings are in perfect shape.

I only see a few options and they all suck.

Paint it again....it peels in 2 years.


Sand it all down and stain it....economically stupid imo...the labor cost would be rediculous..and you'd never get all the paint off the rails.



Sand down the decking and stain it.......repaint the railings in similar color.



Tear it down adn build it again.




Is there an option im missin here?


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

If the under part of the deck boards weren't primed, the moisture will want to evaporate, taking the paint coating with it.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

We try to sell the option where the rails remain painted and the deck itself goes back to a penetrating stain. It's not such a bad look and it's manageable.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

CliffK said:


> We try to sell the option where the rails remain painted and the deck itself goes back to a penetrating stain. It's not such a bad look and it's manageable.


Cliff do you have a picture you could post of a finished deck where the rails remained painted and you only stained the decking? I've wondered about this myself.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've done a few the same way. We usually go with white rails and whatever shade they like on the horizontals. It actually looks pretty good and it's about all I would do in a situation like yours, unless they wanted to pay some outrageous sum for all the labor it's going to take to get it squared away.

I have a pic, but can't paste it in...lemme see if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here ya go.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Looking good Wood. Did you stain the top rail too or is that a different color paint?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great deck Wood! I really like that look. For whatever reason it always seems to tie into the home better and looks like it "belongs" there.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Ask the HO if they want to bid the job out and find the lowest price again. This time it will cost them to do it right. Strip, sand, stain although Wood looks like he has a good process.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ THIS guy


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Different Strokes said:


> Cliff do you have a picture you could post of a finished deck where the rails remained painted and you only stained the decking? I've wondered about this myself.


 I'm not too big on the picture taking( I know I should be). I actually completed one today where the rails(Cabot's Dune Gray) matched the siding on the house and the cedar decking was done with a transparent cedar tone stain. I see Wood511 has put one up. That is exactly the idea. I am even seeing some go with the white pvc rails and the mahogany decking which looks pretty nice.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Flood solid stain will grab to just about anything, even an oil base stain. It's what I try to sell on all decks. In bad or good shape. Just minimizes the chance for a call back the next year that "my deck is peeling."


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

If im reading this right, you guys are saying that on average latex paint fails faster than both water and oil based stains on a wood deck surface? Crazy. I didn't know that. I know that decks should be restained every other year, but I thought that a porch and floor paint like Kelly Moore's Dura Poxy, lasted much longer than two years. Am I plain wrong or am I misunderstanding what I am reading?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Sendit6 has it right. We use Flood solid for all decks that are going with a solid. Looks great and will outlast most other stains.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

BigDogPainting said:


> If im reading this right, you guys are saying that on average latex paint fails faster than both water and oil based stains on a wood deck surface? Crazy. I didn't know that. I know that decks should be restained every other year, but I thought that a porch and floor paint like Kelly Moore's Dura Poxy, lasted much longer than two years. Am I plain wrong or am I misunderstanding what I am reading?


 

You tell me, Im not familiar with that paint. Do you prime first or apply it str8 to the wood?


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

Prime with Kelly Moore's 255 Acry-Shield. Its an exterior, stain blocking, wood primer.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDogPainting said:


> Prime with Kelly Moore's 255 Acry-Shield. Its an exterior, stain blocking, wood primer.


Never prime a deck...ever.

Solid stain on the horizontals if you must. Sikkens Rubbol DEK is microporous, so that helps let the wood breathe and resist peeling/flaking. Thats my product choice if you absolutely have to put a solid on it. 2 coats, and "prime" any bare spots with the product itself, not primer.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Why should you never prime a deck?

www.mpwdenver.com
facebook.com/modpaintworks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mod Paint Works said:


> Why should you never prime a deck?
> 
> www.mpwdenver.com
> facebook.com/modpaintworks


Fastest way to have it peel. You're only priming one side basically. Water will still get in the wood, and its going to try to come out through the sealed surface popping it off.


----------

